# 17 year old male, IBS sufferer for 1 year has destroyed my life.



## JM1994

Hi everyone after a year of suffering from IBS which has destroyed my life I came across this site and though I share with others.About a year so it started, one morning before school I did my normal routine had a shower then went to the toilet it was a little rough, then I started. I got in the car, and someone commented about someone farting I just thought it was my brother letting one out before school so didn't think anything of it until I got to school. Went it to start my day with a bit of table football and again someone asked if I had farted, I denied, they smell my butt, not really sure why, and BAM!! The beginning of the thing that ended my life (or what I feel like it has). Those words have scared me mentally.I have had comments from friends, family, and also customers at where I used to work. And it's just horrible, after about 2 months of this I couldn't take it I went into breakdown, I dropped out of sixth form and my part-time Job because I couldn't take it. I have been to the doctors over the first 8 months around 30 times, trying loads of different medication including buscopan and peppermint oil tablets non of which had any positive effect, one of which made me nearly ###### my pants on my way home from work luckily I manage to go in a local supermarket thank god. So after spending 6 months thinking debating what to do next, my parents "trying" to be supportive, I manage to get myself into a another job, which lasted a week after not making it out the door for a week, due to the IBS. And it probably didn't help that my parents thought of me as a quiter and do not understand this condition. So after another 4 months, which included more drugs, more doctors visit also a number of hours of counciling going through my "problems" that I had had in life before, divorce parents at 7, saving my dads life at the age of 15, looking after him single handedly for 2 weeks was apprently the reason this started. I was then pressured by my parents and my councillor into doing a college course which lasted a week, one comment about smelling like a fart and I was out of there like a spring chicken. Then came the comments from my parents, family the long talks which nearly led me to tears (yes I'm a 17 year old male and I cry), this then led to probably the worst month so far.My IBS actually got a little bit more manageable but I started suffering from depression and became suicidal, it is almost definately the lowest point in my life so far. It's the more annoying thing that my mother especially doesn't really understand what I'm going through, she believes if I get a job it will just magically get better. Sadly nobody told her the human body doesn't work that way, anyway, on a more positive note I think I may have a reason for why my IBS has bought me to this point.Overactive thyroid, I had a blood test 6 months ago showing that I did have an overactive thyroid which described evrery symptom that I have and is also none to be one of the causes of IBS. Anyway I have another blood test in 2 days and I'm hoping it does show to be overactive and they give me something that could work. I'm frustrated by nothing working, I'm sure I'm not alone there.I'm now at the point again where I am getting alot of pressure to get a Job from my family, because they believe it will make it all better sadly I know that isn't true, i don't want to shout at my parents and tell them they are wrong because there is the very real possibility they could throw me out, which would almost definately lead me to ending my life. I just hope that something is sorted out soon, I'm worried scared and have lost all relationship friends and more, it's ruined my life, my education and threatens to end it.Thank you for reading


----------



## fedup01

JM1994 said:


> Hi everyone after a year of suffering from IBS which has destroyed my life I came across this site and though I share with others.About a year so it started, one morning before school I did my normal routine had a shower then went to the toilet it was a little rough, then I started. I got in the car, and someone commented about someone farting I just thought it was my brother letting one out before school so didn't think anything of it until I got to school. Went it to start my day with a bit of table football and again someone asked if I had farted, I denied, they smell my butt, not really sure why, and BAM!! The beginning of the thing that ended my life (or what I feel like it has). Those words have scared me mentally.I have had comments from friends, family, and also customers at where I used to work. And it's just horrible, after about 2 months of this I couldn't take it I went into breakdown, I dropped out of sixth form and my part-time Job because I couldn't take it. I have been to the doctors over the first 8 months around 30 times, trying loads of different medication including buscopan and peppermint oil tablets non of which had any positive effect, one of which made me nearly ###### my pants on my way home from work luckily I manage to go in a local supermarket thank god. So after spending 6 months thinking debating what to do next, my parents "trying" to be supportive, I manage to get myself into a another job, which lasted a week after not making it out the door for a week, due to the IBS. And it probably didn't help that my parents thought of me as a quiter and do not understand this condition. So after another 4 months, which included more drugs, more doctors visit also a number of hours of counciling going through my "problems" that I had had in life before, divorce parents at 7, saving my dads life at the age of 15, looking after him single handedly for 2 weeks was apprently the reason this started. I was then pressured by my parents and my councillor into doing a college course which lasted a week, one comment about smelling like a fart and I was out of there like a spring chicken. Then came the comments from my parents, family the long talks which nearly led me to tears (yes I'm a 17 year old male and I cry), this then led to probably the worst month so far.My IBS actually got a little bit more manageable but I started suffering from depression and became suicidal, it is almost definately the lowest point in my life so far. It's the more annoying thing that my mother especially doesn't really understand what I'm going through, she believes if I get a job it will just magically get better. Sadly nobody told her the human body doesn't work that way, anyway, on a more positive note I think I may have a reason for why my IBS has bought me to this point.Overactive thyroid, I had a blood test 6 months ago showing that I did have an overactive thyroid which described evrery symptom that I have and is also none to be one of the causes of IBS. Anyway I have another blood test in 2 days and I'm hoping it does show to be overactive and they give me something that could work. I'm frustrated by nothing working, I'm sure I'm not alone there.I'm now at the point again where I am getting alot of pressure to get a Job from my family, because they believe it will make it all better sadly I know that isn't true, i don't want to shout at my parents and tell them they are wrong because there is the very real possibility they could throw me out, which would almost definately lead me to ending my life. I just hope that something is sorted out soon, I'm worried scared and have lost all relationship friends and more, it's ruined my life, my education and threatens to end it.Thank you for reading


Hi There,Sorry to hear you are having a tough time with this. Hopefully your doctor can help you more with this. Have you ever tried counselling? Having IBS is one thing, not being able to deal with it is another. I know it's not easy by any means, but you have to get to place within yourself of acceptance. There are a lot of ways to try and control this with diet, excersise, suppliments, drugs. Maybe a trip to an IBS specialist would help. Also you have to make sure this doesn't dictate your life. Hope this helps. I agree most people don't understand what you go through, but that is their problem not yours. Talking to a professional can help you to get a plan in place and help you to overcome some of the hurdles you have. There is no magic bullet here. It's a lot of trial and error. But you have to be willing to investigate solutions and put them to the test. Somethings will work, somethings won't. You are so young to have to deal with this, but you don't have a choice. Get some help. Once you accept what is going on then you can work on solutions and be proactive in you own health. Try not to let your condition be who you are. Best of luck to you.


----------



## JordanK03

JM1994 said:


> Hi everyone after a year of suffering from IBS which has destroyed my life I came across this site and though I share with others.About a year so it started, one morning before school I did my normal routine had a shower then went to the toilet it was a little rough, then I started. I got in the car, and someone commented about someone farting I just thought it was my brother letting one out before school so didn't think anything of it until I got to school. Went it to start my day with a bit of table football and again someone asked if I had farted, I denied, they smell my butt, not really sure why, and BAM!! The beginning of the thing that ended my life (or what I feel like it has). Those words have scared me mentally.I have had comments from friends, family, and also customers at where I used to work. And it's just horrible, after about 2 months of this I couldn't take it I went into breakdown, I dropped out of sixth form and my part-time Job because I couldn't take it. I have been to the doctors over the first 8 months around 30 times, trying loads of different medication including buscopan and peppermint oil tablets non of which had any positive effect, one of which made me nearly ###### my pants on my way home from work luckily I manage to go in a local supermarket thank god. So after spending 6 months thinking debating what to do next, my parents "trying" to be supportive, I manage to get myself into a another job, which lasted a week after not making it out the door for a week, due to the IBS. And it probably didn't help that my parents thought of me as a quiter and do not understand this condition. So after another 4 months, which included more drugs, more doctors visit also a number of hours of counciling going through my "problems" that I had had in life before, divorce parents at 7, saving my dads life at the age of 15, looking after him single handedly for 2 weeks was apprently the reason this started. I was then pressured by my parents and my councillor into doing a college course which lasted a week, one comment about smelling like a fart and I was out of there like a spring chicken. Then came the comments from my parents, family the long talks which nearly led me to tears (yes I'm a 17 year old male and I cry), this then led to probably the worst month so far.My IBS actually got a little bit more manageable but I started suffering from depression and became suicidal, it is almost definately the lowest point in my life so far. It's the more annoying thing that my mother especially doesn't really understand what I'm going through, she believes if I get a job it will just magically get better. Sadly nobody told her the human body doesn't work that way, anyway, on a more positive note I think I may have a reason for why my IBS has bought me to this point.Overactive thyroid, I had a blood test 6 months ago showing that I did have an overactive thyroid which described evrery symptom that I have and is also none to be one of the causes of IBS. Anyway I have another blood test in 2 days and I'm hoping it does show to be overactive and they give me something that could work. I'm frustrated by nothing working, I'm sure I'm not alone there.I'm now at the point again where I am getting alot of pressure to get a Job from my family, because they believe it will make it all better sadly I know that isn't true, i don't want to shout at my parents and tell them they are wrong because there is the very real possibility they could throw me out, which would almost definately lead me to ending my life. I just hope that something is sorted out soon, I'm worried scared and have lost all relationship friends and more, it's ruined my life, my education and threatens to end it.Thank you for reading


Hi, I am also 17 and have the same situation. I am on medication called Amitzia which helps but not fully as I still have issues. I know how it is, trust me. I am homeschooled because of my IBS. You're not alone and I'll say a prayer for you because I am experiencing the same thing. It does get better with time. Be positive.


----------



## DAD

fedup01 said:


> Hi There,Sorry to hear you are having a tough time with this. Hopefully your doctor can help you more with this. Have you ever tried counselling? Having IBS is one thing, not being able to deal with it is another. I know it's not easy by any means, but you have to get to place within yourself of acceptance. There are a lot of ways to try and control this with diet, excersise, suppliments, drugs. Maybe a trip to an IBS specialist would help. Also you have to make sure this doesn't dictate your life. Hope this helps. I agree most people don't understand what you go through, but that is their problem not yours. Talking to a professional can help you to get a plan in place and help you to overcome some of the hurdles you have. There is no magic bullet here. It's a lot of trial and error. But you have to be willing to investigate solutions and put them to the test. Somethings will work, somethings won't. You are so young to have to deal with this, but you don't have a choice. Get some help. Once you accept what is going on then you can work on solutions and be proactive in you own health. Try not to let your condition be who you are. Best of luck to you.


FOR BOTH YOU BOYS INCLUDING JORDAN TOO:I am re-printing a post I recently wrote for another in the hopes that you both can understand a probable main cause of gastro-intestinal problems. You boys are so young to be having these kinds of problems, but it does happen quite frequently today so try to read what I am saying and research what I recommend and you will be miles ahead of most people on health issues. Hopefully your doctor might find something out of the ordinary he can help you with, but if not then you two will be able to help yourselves with the following knowledge:There are a number of theories and research papers about the causes of IBS . . . but this sounds logical: Most IBS is brought about by stressors and food/substance intolerances or allergies and of course possibly food poisoning.. When you are consuming an allergen as in a particular food, it will not readily or at all be used by your body nor absorbed into your system because your Brain/Central nervous system will fight its energy from going deeper into your system. Until this particular food/substance item is treated by re-coding the Central nervous system to accept it, it will continue to be rejected by the body. I don't know why a particular food or seemingly harmless substance appears as a danger to one's body . . . we just know that it does and until this message to your brain changes, the body will continue to reject it and act against it. It's as if the brain doesn't recognize the energy of an allergen or foreign substance and it puts up a fight to avoid it and this can cause all sorts of symptoms and manifestations and blockages in the body's energy channels that normally isn't there in asymptomatic individuals as their energies are free to flow normally to all the organs and tissues of the body.Also when you do unknowingly consume an allergen, the fight your body puts up against it does not usually go away immediately, but can linger on and on for days or years in extremely sensitive people. Thus if you aren't aware exactly what is an allergen to your own body and what isn't, you can get into a real problem as you continue to unknowingly consume frequent allergens over and over again. Thus gastro-intestional problems can actually accelerate and turn into full blown illnesses and diseases over time. Added to that are all the prescriptions and medications people take to try to control just their IBS symptoms AND what happens if you are allergic to any of those too . . . you now have a compounded problem that usually just makes everything worse and can then even be fatal or make you feel like it is.I want to make note that spinal subluxations or serious vertebrae misalignments in the neck and back can produce similar symptoms and disease in the body as do allergens since both cause energy blockages to develop so a very specially skilled chiropractor that is able to help you with spinal problems is also a must to continue to stay in good health and keep your organs functioning properly with plenty of energy and nutrition.Today's energy medical technology for allergy elimination that was discovered about 30 years ago by Devi Nambudripad appears a gift from God as so many people are now being helped with many serious symptoms alleviated and ourselves (myself at 65 and wife at 57) being part of that for the past 10 years as we now understand it and how to quickly test and non-invasively treat for allergy elimination and then watch the symptoms and manifested problems from these allergies mostly just disappear. NAET is not a hard science, but a blend of allotropic, oriental, kinesiology, and chiropractic as explained in the book 'Say Goodbye to Illness" 3rd edition that is recommended reading for you . . . or you can just google NAET. We just can't believe that the world doesn't already know about this seemingly miraculous technique. Anyway we believe that all doctors and pharmacists are going to need to learn at least thru MRT (muscle response testing) how to instantly test a patient for an allergen to a prescribed or recommended medication or drug before it is even dispensed while some doctors are already learning the treatment for the allergy elimination as opposed to the older conventional methods of injection or avoidance which offered no promises.You two boys can learn thru the above book how to quickly test yourselves or with another by using MRT for any suspected allergen before you eat it so you can stop suffering the consequences. You can also learn how to eventually quickly treat yourself to eliminate a proven allergen from your body so you can continue to eat or be around it without it causing any further problems. Also you will learn how other substance, chemical and environmental allergies can play a large part in your overall health too. It's just unfortunate this is happening to you at such young ages, but you can learn to control it if not totally eliminate it from your lives.Do not ever consider taking your own life because of this issue . . . just learn more information about it, spend time researching NAET, and I bet you'll find your answers. My wife and I have used these techniques for years very successfully to keep most serious allergies and IBS issues away.DAD Report Icon Report View blog Blog This Reply Icon MultiQuote Reply Icon Reply Edit icon Edit#9 User is online DAD Regular Member PipPip Group: Members Posts: 46 Joined: 12-June 09Posted Today, 12:12 AMView PostDreyfuss, on 09 May 2012 - 01:51 PM, said:Thank you for info. Will print this out and research further. Sounds like good advice to me.The above drug used for a SIBO positive breath test was misspelled above and is called: XifaxanDAD0 Report Icon Report View blog Blog This Reply Icon MultiQuote Reply Icon Reply Edit icon EditCurrently viewing all posts. Change threshold? ← GI #3 IBS Constipation (IBS-C) and Chronic Constipation Rectal Prolapse? Could this be it? →Share this topicage 1 of 1 Start New Topic Add Reply Add ReplyFast Reply Advertisement Time Now: May 10 2012 03:01 PM Last Visit: Today, 01:07 AM Back To Top Forum Home Delete My Cookies Mark Board As Read Forum Customization by Solidare DesignCommunity Forum Software by IP.BoardAbout Us | Contact Us | Advertise With Us | Disclaimer | Privacy Statement | Terms of ServiceIrritable Bowel Syndrome | Inflammatory Bowel Disease | Crohn's Disease | Ulcerative Colitis | Mental Health | Fibromyalgia | GERD - Reflux Disease©Copyright 1995-2012 All rights reserved IBS Self Help and Support GroupWebsite Monitoring by: AlertBotThis website is certified by Health On the Net Foundation. Click to verify. We comply with the HONcode standard for trustworthy health information: verify here AddThis


----------



## Kevyn

I know exactly what you mean. I have had IBS probably for eight years or so,and I'm only 17. Recently it has gotten so bad that I don't even want to hang out with my friends anymore. I had to time out in classes in high school when I would go to the bathroom, and wonder every single day weather or not I would make it in time. I was prescribed diarrhea medication but it only makes me nauseous, and doesn't help. Just saying that I have this bad of a problem makes me feel pathetic. I had a lot of friends throughout high school, I acted as the lead in plays, I sang, and participated in a group that specialized in nerve wracking situations. I am a great public speaker, I was the opening speaker at my graduation a month ago and want to be a nurse. But instead of that strong girl I was, I am the freak that has to go to the bathroom 5 times a day- if I'm lucky.I can't hang out with friends, I can't get excited to go anywhere. I can't go on a date or kiss a guy. All because of my IBS. When I see the climax of movies when the girl gets the guy i think of how that is impossible for me, because I could never be that excited and not be sitting on a god damn toilet. I need help, I need support. How do you cope?


----------



## LauLau26

Hi, I know your post is from quite a while ago,but I hope you're feeling better soon.
Maybe you should visit your doctor and ask for some counselling? I know exactly how you feel because I'm in the same boat as you. 
Maybe talking to people that understand or a counsellor could help you deal with your anxities which could hopefully ease the ibs a little for you :/..


----------

